# Somerset Horsewatch.



## Sugarplum Furry (27 March 2015)

Does anyone have a contact phone number for Somerset Horsewatch please? Ta.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (29 March 2015)

Aargh! Still can't find a contact phone number. I've tried all the usual 'net searches, there are some email addresses for co-ordinaters and Avon and Somerset police and Wiltshire Horsewatch, I sent them messages but had no replies. I can't believe it's not possible to actually ring somebody, what if my horses had been nicked and I needed to speak to someone urgently to get the word out? Apart from the police obviously. Bonkers!!


----------



## ester (29 March 2015)

It isn't supposed to work that way though, you report to police- they contact horsewatch who disseminate to the horsey community - they are volunteers apart from the police person responsible so I can understand  why phone numbers aren't available. One of my fb friends is involved have you tried on there? She frequently puts updates on local groups.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (29 March 2015)

Cheers Ester, yes I understand there's an internet based system, but judging from the zero replies I've had despite sending emails and FB messages it does seem awful slow. Maybe I'm sending them to the wrong places? Is your friend's initials TB? If so I've already contacted her....if not could you send me her contact details please?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 March 2015)

Try Facebook? Our local one has a FB page...... a pity it is not used more.

There should be a local organiser, if you're a member you should get a regular monthly digest and/or newsflashes?


----------



## cally6008 (29 March 2015)

Avon and Somerset Horsewatch are re-launching (from what I can recall).
Have you tried contacting Penelope Gatenby ?


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (29 March 2015)

Tried FB, sent private messages to a couple, no reply, I know what you mean there doesn't seem to be a lot going on with them. Which is good in one way but they to tend to slip off the radar if they aren't used often.

Thanks Cally will look this person up. Avon and Somerset have relaunched recently, I was reading about it today, but still very little in the way of contact details apart from FB.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (31 March 2015)

All sorted now, thanks for your replies. x


----------

